# Favorite Horror author and why?



## tjshortt (May 17, 2015)

Hi All,
Just curious what horror authors everyone is in to? 
I'm a total hypocrite and can in now way pick just one. 
Top five in no particular order: Richard Laymon, Brian Keene, Jack Ketchum, Sarah Pinborough and Joe McKinney. I could seriously go on for about another 20 names here, but I did ask for favorite. 
Each one of the authors I listed know how to write very likeable characters and then put them through the grinder. Taking the reader on a fun adventure and allowing the reader to safely explore fear.

With Love and Gratitude,
TJ Shortt

_sorry -- no self promo outside the Book Bazaar -- PM me if you have questions -- Ann_


----------



## William Meikle (Apr 19, 2010)

Ramsey Campbell
Clive Barker
Stephen Volk
Adam Neville
Peter Straub

Because they all write seemingly effortless, glorious prose that I can get totally immersed in


----------



## N.D. Taylor (Jun 17, 2014)

This is going to make me sound stupid but I had no idea Clive Barker wrote books too. I've only seen his movies. I've learned something new and AMAZING today!

As for me, I've always been a King fan. I also read a lot of John Saul.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

I agree on all the names mentioned above, but let me add...

Robert Bloch (Psycho), Graham Masterton, Jasper Bark, and Jonathan Maberry. They do such interesting things with characters.


----------



## danpadavona (Sep 25, 2014)

Laymon, King, and Koontz, in no particular order. Richard Laymon greatly influenced my own writing, and I always seem to have a Laymon re-read in my queue. Which reminds me, it's been over a year since I read The Traveling Vampire Show.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

Right now it's Harvey Click. I know, you haven't heard of him.
Check out The Bad Box http://www.amazon.com/Bad-Box-Harvey-Click-ebook/dp/B00DLIIBLI, then.


----------



## tjshortt (May 17, 2015)

How could I forget Edward Lee, Dean Koontz, John Everson and James A Moore?
Oh ya... I was stopping at just a few.
Too many books, not enough time!


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

William Peter Blatty, just because The Exorcist was one of the few horror books I enjoyed. I was a kid when I read the thing, and had to put the book down a couple times because of goosebumps. HP Lovecraft stuff is good, too, but that's borderline sci-fi


----------



## catguy (Jun 5, 2015)

R. L. Stine because he got me into reading when I was younger. I could also grow up with his books, while stretching out to other books, because he also wrote teen and adult horror novels.


----------



## Joe Mynhardt (Apr 26, 2015)

If you enjoy subtle, quiet horror in the style of Charles L. Grant, then Kevin Lucia is your man. I've been a big supporter of his career and always will be.


----------



## alawston (Jun 3, 2012)

tjshortt said:


> Hi All,
> Just curious what horror authors everyone is in to?
> I'm a total hypocrite and can in now way pick just one.
> Top five in no particular order: Richard Laymon, Brian Keene, Jack Ketchum, Sarah Pinborough and Joe McKinney. I could seriously go on for about another 20 names here, but I did ask for favorite.
> ...


If I had to pick one, I'd go for Sarah Pinborough, because her books are awesomesauce AND she's great fun in real life.


----------



## MEPurfield (Mar 3, 2011)

I religiously read Clive Barker, Robert McCammon, SP Somtow, Caitlin Kiernan (who is more dark fantasy), and Graham Joyce (RIP). There are others but none that hit so many homeruns for me as the ones on the list.

Something about their POVs and characters and writing that gets my goat and speaks to something deep inside of me.


----------



## DISmith (Jul 13, 2015)

tjshortt said:


> Hi All,
> Just curious what horror authors everyone is in to?
> I'm a total hypocrite and can in now way pick just one.
> 
> _sorry -- no self promo outside the Book Bazaar -- PM me if you have questions -- Ann_


I'm boring and immediately think of Stephen King, but also Clive Barker. Graeme Reynolds and Daphne Du Maurier.


----------



## eeriestories (Jul 7, 2015)

My favorites are Adam Nevill, Ania Ahlborn, and John Saul. I really liked Consumed from Kyle M. Scott, too.


----------



## niahflame (Apr 14, 2012)

Stephen King, Bentley Little, Clive Barker. 

King is the king he's my favorite. I also love Bentley Little


----------



## billwil19 (Dec 14, 2013)

Richard Matheson. And Stephen King for his early classics and his long-time, continued production of horror fiction.


----------



## DISmith (Jul 13, 2015)

I've found a new one that I'll be keeping an eye on, Austin Crawley. He's only got one book out but there's a short story online that suggests to me at least that he's worth watching. http://www.inkitt.com/stories/15277


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Stephen King will always be my favorite.

I also love Richard Matheson and Joe Hill.


----------



## DISmith (Jul 13, 2015)

I'm still making up my mind about Joe Hill. I've been reading Horns and find it a very interesting concept, but it isn't riveting me. I'll have to try one of his other popular ones before I decide if he makes favorite status or not.


----------



## belindaf (Jan 27, 2011)

Kealan Patrick Burke writes some AMAZING horror (Kin and most recently Sour Candy) as does Joe Schreiber (Eat the Dark) and Craig DiLouie (Suffer the Children is one of my top reads of 2015). All of them are favorites of mine for different reasons, but mostly because they write visceral horror that resonates on a personal level. No cheap thrills with any of them.


----------



## J.L. McPherson (Mar 20, 2011)

Robert McCammon.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Stephen King, Clive Barker, Robert McCammon, Graham Masterton, Chuck Palahniuk (not traditional "horror" but his books always spark a sense of revulsion in me) and if I want to get really freaking weird and repulsive, Edward Lee.


----------



## SteveHarrison (Feb 1, 2015)

Stephen King and his son, Joe Hill, are my favorites and responsible for two of the scariest books I've ever read, _Pet Sematary_ and _Heart-Shaped Box_.


----------



## astobermory (Feb 2, 2016)

My favorites are H.P. Lovecraft and Thomas Ligotti, epic weird horror


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I like just about all that are mentioned above. I like the short stories by Laird Barron also. Some of his novels are fantasy, but the short stories like "Old Virginia" can be pretty chilling.


----------



## S P Oldham (Feb 21, 2016)

Stephen King, his character development is second to none in the genre imo, plus he is a good old fashioned story teller.

I can read and write horror until the cows come home, but I can't watch horror at all! Even in an ordinary film, the minute someone pulls out a knife I am flinching and hiding behind cushions! I know it is weird and contradictory, but it is true.


----------



## Cal Lumney (Dec 8, 2015)

astobermory said:


> My favorites are H.P. Lovecraft and Thomas Ligotti, epic weird horror


I'm going to +1 this, as I can't remember any newer masters of the weird I enjoy as much.


----------



## Nick Younker (Apr 13, 2016)

Favorites would be WP Blatty, Algernon Blackwood and Richard Kadrey. Not in to Laymon or Keene. Barker is hit and miss for me as well. The Lovely Bones was pretty freaking awesome, and yes, I do consider it horror.


----------

